# Question About Logan Lathes. Perhaps A Dumb One........



## scoder75 (Jan 30, 2016)

Are there any parts from other brands of lathes that will work on the logan lathes? I see this forum is made up by Sheldon, Logan and Rockwell lathes. Does this mean parts are interchangeable? 

Perhaps I just need a history lesson.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 30, 2016)

As a general rule, no, the parts are not interchangeable. However, some items are, such as chucks that use the same mount or tools that fit in the tailstock if the morse taper size is the same. In some cases, some accessories such as steady rests will work on other lathes, but not always.

Oh, and by the way, the only dumb question is the one that you don't bother to ask! If it is on your mind and has to do with machining, it's a valid question.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 30, 2016)

SCODER,

As Terry indicated, accessories that mount to or on the tailstock or spindle are sometimes or often usable on multiple machine brands.  For example, many machines use #2 or #3 Morse Taper for mounting.  And a lot of the smaller lathes use 1-1/2"-8 threads on the spindle nose.  And sometimes it will turn out that things like change gears will interchange.  But in general, not much else does.

The organization of the Specific Machines section was set up to try to first group machine brands that have some logical connection and then group machines that are perhaps of a similar size or mass.  With an eye to making it easy to navigate on the one hand and minimize the number of separate fora on the other.  I don't personally know why Sheldon, Logan and Rockwell were lumped together.  Clausing and Colchester were because Clausing bought Colchester.  Atlas, Craftsman and AA were because for many years, Atlas built most of the metal lathes that Sears sold.  And AA because they were also sold by Sears.  Perhaps someone else knows a connection between Sheldon, Logan and/or Rockwell.


----------



## Milehimachine (Jan 30, 2016)

You can still get parts from Logan, they still support the old lathes.  I thinkthe ood Montgomery Wards lathes were also Logans.


----------



## scoder75 (Jan 30, 2016)

Thank you everyone for all the info. If everything goes right I will be picking up a Logan 14" swing next week.  I have already bought it, just getting everything set up for loading on my trailer.


----------



## Dave Smith (Jan 30, 2016)

congratulations on your Logan lathe purchase---Logan made very good lathes and lots of us members have them in our shops---take some pictures of it when you get it home----Dave


----------

